# clifford alarm removal?



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Ok, so there is only one thing I want in this life: to drive my corrado. Well, the previous owner has done it again... clifford matrix alarm, with ignition kill, which has decided to not let my car start. I have no remote keyring to work it, and the thing is KILLIN me. Playing with the wires used to get it, but now I can't get it. SO, if somebody has a clue how to remove the alarm (or at least the ignition kill which is not covered by their wiring diagrams on clifford.com) i would be most grateful. 
Oh, and if anybody wants the alarm for free they can have it, provided I can get it out


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (robbyb413)*

slip the alarm into valet mode,which should allow you to start and drive your car almost as if am alarm was not present.
Turn ignition ON,then depress "ghost switch*" and LED should illuminate.
"ghost switch" is DEI's tradename for a valet switch on the Matrix systems.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (KinetikSLC)*

i tired that, nothing happened.
gonna seriously kill the corrado.
looks like its gonna be me, the C, the bentley, and a lot of yanked wires over the next week.


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (robbyb413)*

you will find the kill wires are probably all black...what youre gona need to do is trace them back to where they cut into the original harness....then find each end of the same color wire and join em up with solder and then insulate em,its probably the starter solenoid/fuel pump or coil thats been cut into


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (pigbladder)*

I went under the dash, and one black wire coming out of the ignition there was spliced with a relay... i cut it and put a wire in it's place, but still doens't turn over..
Checked out cliffords guides already, and they didn't seem like much help considering they claim the matrix has a 12pin harness and mine has a 14...


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (robbyb413)*

so you joined 2 cut ends???maybe theres another...on a golf the starter wire is blk/blue tracer,trace it from th colom.....your gona need to remove the trims under the dash and start going through it all..if your carefull it should be aparant what wires are factory and what is clifford...feel free to ask me for more help...ive got the clifford cd rom with the install info,but i dont think it,d help ya


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (pigbladder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so you joined 2 cut ends???maybe theres another...on a golf the starter wire is blk/blue tracer,trace it from th colom.....your gona need to remove the trims under the dash and start going through it all..if your carefull it should be aparant what wires are factory and what is clifford...feel free to ask me for more help...ive got the clifford cd rom with the install info,but i dont think it,d help ya[HR][/HR]​yeah, I joined the two ends... that should have taken car of that one relay, but now when I turn it the same things happen: everything lights up but no start, so I am gonna to tackle the wiring armed with the bentley..
Does that cd cover all clifford alarms? the matrix 1/2/3 on the clifford site don't seem to be the same as mine, seeing as they all claim to have a 12 pin harness and mine mas two parts where the wiring attaches, the 1st has 14 pins and the 2nd has 8 pins. Does that cd have any refrence to this or does it say the same as guides on the site?


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (robbyb413)*

im not sure what the cd covers....im a little busy right now ..but what info do you need...i can look it up some time soon


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (pigbladder)*

well, if you could give me a run-down of what each of the colord wires on the harness goes to it would be great, because clifford's web site is wrong for my unit.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: clifford alarm removal? (robbyb413)*

Wheat needs to be known is exactly what model Brain (Which Matrix) and what is the model of the other Box. You will need to get the Models right off the Brain and other mystery box. 
What does the car do? Does it turn over and not start or is it dead? Just the turn the key and nothing.
You stated they have a Ignition Kill. Ya sure. There are some things here that can be done with an alarm. 
Ignition Kill, Stater Kill, Fuel Cut off. They are all different.
Ignition Kill I believe breaks the Prinmary ignition system. Starter Kill Breaks the Starter. Fuel Cut off is just that. Y anever know too the PO could have put in a second Home brew security feature.


----------

